

New Fractal Art Tool - swayvil
http://glowinggreenhand.blogspot.com/2014/02/published.html
It uses kisrhombille-based shape-grammars. In it&#x27;s present form you can create grammars, export raster images, run a pretty art-streamer
======
swayvil
I know. Worst UI ever and no docs. Well at least it doesn't crash much. I just
had to get the goddamn thing out. Polish and documentation will come later. It
may not be the best way to do it but it's the way I'm doing it.

~~~
anigbrowl
Keep at it, I really like it and while the UI is...difficult, it makes sense
to keep it simple while you focus on core behavior.

One big hitch: if you create a new empty grammar, there's no way to get back
ot he old one unless you've exported first, and attempting to close at this
point causes a hang (win7/64, latest JDK).

A simple link to the source material you're working with for the grammar
concepts would go a long way towards fixing the documentation gap in the
meantime.

~~~
swayvil
Ok that's a bug. Thx.

There isn't any source material. I do have some minimal docs on google code :
[https://code.google.com/p/fleen/](https://code.google.com/p/fleen/)

------
tlarkworthy
The stream is boots up into is pretty cool. I have no idea how to program it
though. Some documentation might be nice. How is it stochastic for example?

~~~
swayvil
instructional video

[http://glowinggreenhand.blogspot.com/2014/02/fleen-quasar-
in...](http://glowinggreenhand.blogspot.com/2014/02/fleen-quasar-
instructional-video.html)

------
sarvagyavaish
The patterns are great! Please provide some documentation on what this is. I
tried to figure it out by hitting random buttons.. no luck.

~~~
swayvil
[http://glowinggreenhand.blogspot.com/2014/02/fleen-quasar-
in...](http://glowinggreenhand.blogspot.com/2014/02/fleen-quasar-
instructional-video.html)

~~~
sarvagyavaish
Gracias!

------
has2k1
Keep it up. An order button for a Persian rug from my design would be nice. :)

------
anigbrowl
Buggy, hostile UI, no documentation. But it's still pretty great.

~~~
lotsofmangos
Perhaps it'll be the new flappy thing.

------
contrahax
No documentation, one letter per button? Worst UI I've ever seen

